# Chesapeake on Fire w/Spec's



## BAY BEAGLE (Nov 18, 2021)

Fishing report after fishing reports are showing great catches of Speckled Trout along the grass lines and drop off along the rivers that flow into the Chesapeake Bay. 
My BAYLINER TROPHY is too big for the shallow water fishing, that You need to have, to get on these tasty fish. Too cold for the Kayak. Once I finish my "tinboat" - it will be Katie bar the door.
A picture of a friend down near the lower bay area.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 18, 2021)

WOW! I know nothing about speckled trout. Don't have them out here as far as I know. Looks like your buddy had a good day!


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2021)

Let’s go! Nice job man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMixson (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice Fish!


----------

